# CO2 tubing



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Doing some shuffling downstairs in the fish room, Is regular airline tubing OK to use for CO2 ( I have tubing already run through the bottom of the aquarium) and it would be easier to use that rather to run another line.
Just starting to set up CO2
Thanks


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i would only use silcome tubing.i only use silcome tubing anymoe.petco has some blue silcone tubing.once you use the silcone tubing you wont to use the other.the silcome tubing wont let the co2 excape from it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pressurised or DIY?They say that both silicone and vinyl actaully leak CO2 right through the tube(permeate).Possibly with DIY the pressure is not a factor so silcone could work for a year or so.They also say both silicone and vinyl "breakdown" over time with exposure to CO2 causing it to become brittle and leak even more(especially around fittings).I use polyethylene tubing that most use for RO systems,but can't say it is 100% proper?
Amazon.com: ro tubing
Quick check on polyethylene says it should be all good.It is really cheap at hardware/HD?lowes stores.May be considered refrigerator line for auto ice makers.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank coralbandit for the info.so you should replace the tubing every year?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think so if you are using vinyl or silicone.You should be able to notice it getting hard.I don't think even with pressurised we create alot of pressure in the tubing,but even a 10% loss would add up to around $12 a year for me so if you have buy tubing might as well get the good stuff and send as much co2 to tank as possible,as that is the goal?


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

THANKS Everyone for the info, I think I am going with the polyethylene
tubing.I just ordered some on Amazon It is a pressurized system and has to run about 12'....
Don't go away I'm just starting this process so I'm sure I'll need more info and help'


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You're going to love pressurised CO2!You can check my thread "CO2 Gods have smiled" or ask any questions and jr or jc are the greatest help!
Get a drop checker so you can see what is going on in the tank and enjoy the plants!
CO2 has made a huge difference along with ferts and light in my tank.Definately one of the most exciting and best investment in years for me!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey coralbandit is there any tubing that's wont leak co2 after a year or so.thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm thinking as far as common tubing goes polyethylene is best.Cheap at hardware stores .semi rigid(not as soft as aquarium tubing),but still flexible.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

CO2 tubing, polyethylene (I believe) will not leak CO2. It is designed specifically for use with CO2. Airline tubing gets brittle, cracks, and leaks due to the corrosive impurities in CO2 gas.

FYI, the polyethylene tubing is thicker and more rigid than standard airline tubing, and can break any plastic or glass components you use with it. Heat the end of the tubing with a hair dryer or a pot of boiling water so it'll flex over the fittings of your components better.


----------

